# Your Favorite T.V. Ministry



## Guitarhero (Mar 15, 2010)

Which is your favorite online or television ministry that edifies you?  I have loved Life Today for quite a long time.  James and Betty seem to have so much respect and love for each other that it makes their ministry so attractive to me.  What's yours?  Maybe we can make a reference list for our lunch breaks:


http://www.lifetoday.org/site/PageServer?pagename=abt_home


----------



## Ije4eva (Mar 15, 2010)

I love Joyce Meyer!!!  She's sooooo real, I love love love her.  Sometimes its that spoken word and encouragement that get's me through the day!

http://www.joycemeyer.org


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 15, 2010)

Charles Stanley.  The man speaks the truth without hesitation and he has been such an encouragement to my life.


----------



## Laela (Mar 15, 2010)

Me, too...that's my girl!!!!! (ahem, Woman of God) 


I also watch Hagee, he's very practical in his teachings and always breaks it down to real-life situations I can relate to. And he's got jokes for days.   "Even a broken clock is right twice a day"  This morning his Word was on Hosea and being hopeful. 







Ije4eva said:


> I love Joyce Meyer!!!  She's sooooo real, I love love love her.  Sometimes its that spoken word and encouragement that get's me through the day!
> 
> http://www.joycemeyer.org


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 15, 2010)

Laela said:


> Me, too...that's my girl!!!!! (ahem, Woman of God)
> 
> 
> I also watch Hagee, he's very practical in his teachings and always breaks it down to real-life situations I can relate to. And he's got jokes for days.
> ...


Ooohhhh, I'm gonna use that one


----------



## Shoediva (Mar 15, 2010)

Pastor Lyle & Deborah Dukes (Harvest Life Changers)
Rev. Fred Price (Ever increasing Faith)
Joyce Meyers
Joel Olsteen (Lakewood Church Ministry)


----------



## shinyblackhair (Mar 15, 2010)

You all will probably laugh, but I watch Jack van Impe when I can catch the show. Him and Rexella, seem to be quite knowledgeable about world events and how they tie-in with the Bible.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 15, 2010)

shinyblackhair said:


> You all will probably laugh, but I watch Jack van Impe when I can catch the show. Him and Rexella, seem to be quite knowledgeable about world events and how they tie-in with the Bible.


You right, I did laugh, but only because I watch him and Rexella too sometimes, cause the man be talking about them world-events girl!  I always wonder if he is actually quoting the scriptures or looking at Qcards cause he surely do quote them....and fast!!!


----------



## Prudent1 (Mar 15, 2010)

In addition to what you guys have listed, here are some of my favs
1 Tim 5:17
17The elders who direct the affairs of the church _well_ are worthy of *double honor*, especially those whose work is preaching and teaching.

Andy Stanley www.northpoint.org/messages
Creflo and Taffi Dollar www.worldchangers.org
Adrian Rogers www.lwf.org/site/PageServer
Mark Driskoll (lol- not for the faint of heart) www.marshillchurch.org/media/sermons
Ronald L. Dart (savvy historian- also not for the faint of heart) www.borntowin.net
Chuck Colson (keeps you up on present day topics and how the word relates) www.breakpoint.org
Bob Dutko (Christian apologetics and rational debate- really radio based though) http://toptenproofs.com/aboutbob.php
Chuck Swindoll www.insight.org
Jesse Duplantis www.jdm.org


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 15, 2010)

Prudent1 said:


> In addition to what you guys have listed, here are some of my favs
> 1 Tim 5:17
> 17The elders who direct the affairs of the church _well_ are worthy of *double honor*, especially those whose work is preaching and teaching.
> 
> ...



Love so many of these too!  Jesse Duplantis is one of the funniest people I've ever heard...he is hysterical, while getting the word across with such conviction


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 15, 2010)

Prudent1 said:


> In addition to what you guys have listed, here are some of my favs
> 1 Tim 5:17
> 17The elders who direct the affairs of the church _well_ are worthy of *double honor*, especially those whose work is preaching and teaching.
> 
> ...



I love Chuck Swindoll!  His stories are always awesome infused with humor.  Charles Stanley too!!  His accent is king and makes his sermon all the more interesting.


----------



## MzRhonda (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Love so many of these too! *Jesse Duplantis is one of the funniest people I've ever heard...he is hysterical, while getting the word across with such conviction*


 
You aint never lied...he is too funny...Love him! 
I also like Fred Price, Joel Osteen and Joyce Meyer.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 15, 2010)

CreoleNat said:


> I love Chuck Swindoll!  His stories are always awesome infused with humor.  Charles Stanley too!!  His accent is king and makes his sermon all the more interesting.


I love when Charles Stanley says "listen, listen."


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 15, 2010)

MzRhonda said:


> You aint never lied...he is too funny...Love him!
> I also like Fred Price, Joel Osteen and Joyce Meyer.


Isn't he though?

Girl, we went to see him once at Madison Square Garden in Manhattan, and he had us laughing so hard, I almost wet the seat  When he is let loose....chile, watch out!!  I have some of his series that is so funny.


----------



## ceedeelight (Mar 15, 2010)

I like Joyce Meyer, Charles Stanley, Joel Osteen & Rod Parsley.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 15, 2010)

ceedeelight said:


> I like Joyce Meyer, Charles Stanley, Joel Osteen & Rod Parsley.


I haven't heard Rod Parsley in quite some time.


----------



## CreativeOne (Mar 15, 2010)

i like many of the above including Bill Winston Ministries


----------



## Laela (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh! Duplantis.... LOL

He is funny and has an amusing family life; I tend to remember preachings/teachings that have some humor in them; psychology, some would call it; but still, the humor makes the lesson stick.   

I listen to the van Impes as well as Perry Stone.... he takes it back to the Wilderness (not the faint at heart) 





Nice & Wavy said:


> Love so many of these too!  Jesse Duplantis is one of the funniest people I've ever heard...he is hysterical, while getting the word across with such conviction


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 15, 2010)

Laela said:


> Oh! Duplantis.... LOL
> 
> He is funny and has an amusing family life; I tend to remember preachings/teachings that have some humor in them; psychology, some would call it; but still, the humor makes the lesson stick.
> 
> I listen to the van Impes as well as Perry Stone.... he takes it back to the Wilderness (not the faint at heart)


Yes, girl....he is something and I love it!!!

I forgot about Perry Stone...very good teacher, especially when he breaks down the priesthood...powerful!


----------



## PG480 (Mar 15, 2010)

CHARLES STANLEY...He ministers to me each and every time, I have been watching and listening to him daily for years


----------



## LIKI51 (Mar 15, 2010)

Creflo Dollar
John Hagee
Fred Price
Ken and Glo Copeland
Joyce Meyer
The above are some of the best teachers.  I am starting to like Greg Dickow.


----------



## misstobz (Mar 16, 2010)

Charles Stanley hands down for me. He is practical and provides action steps to follow and supports his sermons well with scripture. He has been a blessing to my life for the last couple of years. I listen to him daily at work online


----------



## maxineshaw (Mar 16, 2010)

I like Fred Price-the father...not too keen on the son.  Nothing against him, but I feel more moved spiritually when his father preaches.  

I also enjoy Andrew Wommack.  I appreciate his tell-it-like-it-is personality.  Charles Stanley is excellent as well.

I didn't know there were so many bedside baptists in here


----------



## Misshairdiva (Mar 16, 2010)

My favs are Jessie Duplantis, David T. Demola, Joyce Myers and Crefflo Dallor.


----------



## Prudent1 (Mar 16, 2010)

MondoDismo said:


> I like Fred Price-the father...not too keen on the son. Nothing against him, but I feel more moved spiritually when his father preaches.
> 
> I also enjoy *Andrew Wommack*. I appreciate his tell-it-like-it-is personality. Charles Stanley is excellent as well.
> 
> I didn't know there were so many bedside baptists in here


 Ooh yes! I forgot about Andrew Wommack. I appreciate humor in messages but I also respect the teachers who tell it like it is b/c to me too many ppl are concerned with being "politically" correct. In truth, they want to voice their opinions but want you to keep yours to yourself. If you don't you are labeled as being non-tolerant. Whatever happened to agreeing to disagree but treating opposing views with respect? Now the enlightened just resort to screaming matches and adult sized temper tantrums or personal attacks. Ironically the very things they claim to be against.


----------



## makeupgirl (Mar 16, 2010)

Joyce Meyers and Charles Stanley


----------



## discobiscuits (Mar 16, 2010)

Dr. Gene Scott (D) and his wife Melissa Scott.

they both read and write the scriptures out in the original language, show it to you in bibles from BEFORE the KJV but also the KJV. they take you word by word through scriptures and the correct tranlation (NOT interpretation) and it is very powerful.

dr scott was an athiest for years then he researched the bible word for word beginning to end and through trying to prove it wrong with his intellect. during the process, he found truth and salvation and taught the saving power of christ ever since. 

truly amazing testimony and teaching. 

his wife is almost as good. when he was dying of cancer you could see in his eyes and feel in the spirit his love of/for and belief in the blood of jesus and the urgency that people should believe b/c He is coming surely.

i credit dr scott and his wife for helping me know the difference in translations and why as well as the history of the bible and the canon.

man, when melissa brings out the bibles that have to be wheeled out b/c they are so big and heavy (she does not do that often) then she reads it (they are not written in english) and then the camera shows you over her shoulder the page & she points with her finger, then she goes to the white board, and writes the scripture in 2, 3, 4, 5, languages then translates to english. woah! mind blowing.

http://www.drgenescott.org/

http://www.pastormelissascott.com/

VIDEO ON DEMAND (good teaching on women in the church)
http://www.pastormelissascott.com/lcVideos.html


----------



## Prudent1 (Mar 17, 2010)

I love it when teachers are knowledgable and can give insight into the Hebrew meanings etc of biblical text!  Those names sound familiar. Thanks for posting links 1star. I'll check them out. BTW I like your siggie pic


----------



## Laela (Mar 17, 2010)

One more.. My 'homeboy' Myles Munroe  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYYhQHq1vrE

I also enjoy the teachings of Creflo Dollar, Taffi Dollar, Fred Price... the bold, confident ones. 

*1 Peter 4:14 *
_If you are reviled for the name of Christ, you are blessed, because the Spirit of glory and of God rests on you. _ (NASB)

_If you're abused because of Christ, count yourself fortunate. It's the Spirit of God and his glory in you that brought you to the notice of others. If they're on you because you broke the law or disturbed the peace, that's a different matter. But if it's because you're a Christian, don't give it a second thought. Be proud of the distinguished status reflected in that name!_ (The Message)

*Matthew 5:10-11*
_Blessed are those who are persecuted because of righteousness, for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.
Blessed are you when people insult you, persecute you and falsely say all kinds of evil against you because of me. 12Rejoice and be glad, because great is your reward in heaven, for in the same way they persecuted the prophets who were before you._ (KJV)


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 17, 2010)

Laela said:


> One more.. My 'homeboy' Myles Munroe
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYYhQHq1vrE
> 
> ...


Yes, now ya talking girl.


----------



## donna894 (Mar 17, 2010)

My favs are Joyce Meyer, Charles Stanley, Joel Olsteen, Chuck Swindoll and Marilyn Hickey.


----------



## sunnysmyler (Mar 17, 2010)

I love Turning Point with David Jeremiah...............I love his End Times teaching!


----------



## mzcris (Mar 17, 2010)

Bill Winston and T.D. Jakes


----------



## sweetjam2 (Mar 17, 2010)

My absolute favorites are Pastor Bill Winston, Ed Young, Jessie Duplantis,Joyce Meyers and Creflo Dollar. These are some powerful teachers.


----------



## Nicole9 (Mar 23, 2010)

Pasto Dollar (Creflo Dollar Ministries)

His messages are inspiring!


----------



## Laela (Apr 8, 2010)

I saw the Van Impes some night ago... Rexella said:

"Don't wait for six men to bring you to church"


----------



## gn1g (Apr 8, 2010)

I have so many

Eddie Long  he doesn't have as much revelation as he use to
Myles Monroe is wonderful love his wisdom and revelations
Jentzen is great
Bill Winston is a favored
and of course my very own Bishop Thomas Dexter Jakes
Noel Jones too but he is not on the air anymore.

I use to love a few fallen pastors and wondered what happened to
Juanita
and Jamal


----------



## Jenibo (Apr 10, 2010)

I like Amazing Facts with Doug Batchelor and recently I stumbled across Wretched with Todd Friel- he can be a lil radical sometimes but his show is different and a lil humorous too


----------



## nique3 (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Charles Stanley. The man speaks the truth without hesitation and he has been such an encouragement to my life.


 

I love me some Charles Stanley


----------

